# Outback Pricing



## kingfishracin (Nov 11, 2006)

How can one dealer want $24,000 for a 21RS and another dealer want $17,000. Unless one is an LE there shouldn't be that much difference in options. If I bought from a dealer out of my state would the dealers in my state have to do the warranty work? What is the best price you guys have seen on a 21RS?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Warranty service can be done at any authorized Keystone facility. My in state dealer was about 10K different in price than the out of state on the same used model. I used it to negotiate. I paid more in actual $ but the time not spent driving 3000 miles roundtrip and the gas, loss of work etc. made me buy in state. Besides I would have had to tow my trade up there and they were offering 3K less on my trade. If I had them deliver it I would have had to pay $2900 delivery. So in the end it was easier and quicker for me to buy in state. Had I been retired it would have been a different story. I do not return to the dealer I bought it from because it is 3 hours away and we usually fix things ourselves. Besides Keystone's one year warranty is NOT Transferable.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

kingfishracin said:


> How can one dealer want $24,000 for a 21RS and another dealer want $17,000. Unless one is an LE there shouldn't be that much difference in options. If I bought from a dealer out of my state would the dealers in my state have to do the warranty work? What is the best price you guys have seen on a 21RS?


You'll find many threads on this general topic. IMO the best thing is to find a local dealer that will match the other price - then the service issue is moot. Some dealers will indeed give you less scheduling preference if you didn't buy there. I had one Cougar dealer tell me they don't work on Outbacks. Go figure.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kingfishracin said:


> How can one dealer want $24,000 for a 21RS and another dealer want $17,000. Unless one is an LE there shouldn't be that much difference in options. If I bought from a dealer out of my state would the dealers in my state have to do the warranty work? What is the best price you guys have seen on a 21RS?


Check Holman RV and Lakeshore RV. Both of them have been reputable for many of us in long distance purchases and they can give you a real answer on what they are selling. Shop it by your local dealer, but you might need to take a ride to get the best price!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Paul said:


> far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.[/font][/size]


One would think, but they're doing it.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Paul said:


> I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


Can you tell me where Holman RV is located? I can't find it on Keystone's site. We're hoping to get a new rig before next spring.

Thank you,
John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WIOutbacker said:


> I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


Can you tell me where Holman RV is located? I can't find it on Keystone's site. We're hoping to get a new rig before next spring.

Thank you,
John
[/quote]
They are in Batavia, OH, basically just north-east of cincinati. Their website is www.holmanrv.com

Lakeshore RV is in Muskegon, MI. Their website is www.lakeshore-rv.com

I you aren't afraid of purchasing in winter, we got a great deal from Holman in December. Picked up the rig Dec 26th. Weather can be a factor in pickup, and you have to trust them that the water system works since it will be winterized, but we couldn't have been happier with the deal, and everything worked as promised when it thawed out in the spring


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't speak for Holman, but Lakeshore buys a great number of Keystone products over the slow winter months and receives
a discount from Keystone for taking the units all winter long. This translates into lower prices on these units. I bought one
made in March and picked it up in April from Lakeshore.


----------



## kingfishracin (Nov 11, 2006)

Paul said:


> I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


I was quoted $15,999 for the 21rs from Lake Shore today. I would have thought there would be more than a $200.00 difference between the 21rs and the 23rs. Do you think the price quote I got over the phone is negotiable? How long is the manufactures warranty? Thanks for your service in the USN Paul.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

kingfishracin said:


> I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


I was quoted $15,999 for the 21rs from Lake Shore today. I would have thought there would be more than a $200.00 difference between the 21rs and the 23rs. Do you think the price quote I got over the phone is negotiable? How long is the manufactures warranty? Thanks for your service in the USN Paul.
[/quote]

When I got mine in 23RS in June Lake Shore quoted me $15999 for a 23RS. I have it written down on my desk calendar. I was mistaken on the Holman price it was $16250. I called the number on Ebay for a quote from Lake Shore when I was shopping. Type 21RS on Ebay and you will come up with a Lake Shore number to call. Call the number and play stupid. I play stupid allot, It works for me.









OBTW: The queen bed in the front of the 23RS is worth the price.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I live in Corpus Christi TX. I was in the market for an OB but the prices were ridiculous at the local dealership. I was going on a family vacation in WI and the price at Holman RV was the second best that I could find. The best was Lake Shore RV in MI by $200. I got my 09 23RS for $16200. I figured it was worth the 350 mile detour to save about 25% on the way up there. We camped for a week in WI, worked out the bug in the OB and camped a couple of times on the way back home. The biggest thing impacting the price is shipping. It cost lots of $$$ to ship one of the OBs to the East, West or Deeeeeeeep South. As far a warranty work, dealerships would hard pressed to turned down top dollar money for repair work.


I was quoted $15,999 for the 21rs from Lake Shore today. I would have thought there would be more than a $200.00 difference between the 21rs and the 23rs. Do you think the price quote I got over the phone is negotiable? How long is the manufactures warranty? Thanks for your service in the USN Paul.
[/quote]

When I got mine in 23RS in June Lake Shore quoted me $15999 for a 23RS. I have it written down on my desk calendar. I was mistaken on the Holman price it was $16250. I called the number on Ebay for a quote from Lake Shore when I was shopping. Type 21RS on Ebay and you will come up with a Lake Shore number to call. Call the number and play stupid. I play stupid allot, It works for me.









OBTW: The queen bed in the front of the 23RS is worth the price.
[/quote]

I used both Holman and Lake Shore prices to help bring my local dealer into reality. I paid them a few hundred over the lowest price instead of paying for gas and trouble to get there. Either way, I am a big fan of the low price dealers even if I don't buy from them.


----------

